# The Bell Tree Story (3)



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

<big><big><big><big><big>Book 1</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>

<big><big><big>Chapter 1</big>

As I walked through a forest, flourishing with members all alike ingraved in tree, at the top, there was a golden bell tree. Ingraved, people that has colors exclusive remaind. I attempted to grave in my own, but as I tried with my might, gravity went against me, and sent me flying to a far away isalnd. Yoshi's Island to be called, I found a Yoshi with 9877 ingraved in the saddle, and I tried to ride it, but it kicked me off. I landed in quick sand, and got sucked into the Tomb of the lost king, the king called the Twilight King. I ran through a ancient hallway, but in my pursuit, I found another one. A group of Stormtroopers had their guns aimed at me, one with 8888 in the helmet was in command. But in charge of the slodiers actions, not troop. Darth Gohan, most feared led the fleet. I was falling all of a sudden into a laser coated jail cell. Across, many captured people layed remain. In cell 125, a kid called Justin had a starved look. I broke out with my Trilobite form, slipping through the bars, snatched the keys and saved Justin from a horrid fate. We ventured out of the exit to a warp hole. Right then and there I said 'This will split us up. It can save us, or put us in more danger. Do you wanna hop it?' He nodded because he said 'anything is better than here!' I got sent to s space station. a headquarters space door said 'PKMNMASTERSAMUS'S MATER DOMAIN, NO INTRUDERS' I ignored and entered. A zeldafreak hissed at me as I backed away. Very gothic looking and creepy I ventured forth. Someone nicknamed Trifroce3force was named for her great study on the triforce. All of a sudden, I plummitted down a dark shaft. There I met the most Odd, Crazy, and someone who said me alot was there. Also NookPTP was there too. I knew him from the forest at the bell tree. Before they could warn me about the 'soft sand' and fell into another trap. Even worse, a angry Bull called Bulerias was there, crazy red eyes glaring at me. I was doomed........


This is my story so far..... how do you all like it?

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
The Bell Tree Story Info of all books 1-3:

Febuary 10, 2006:
Book 1 Begins!

March 30, 2006:
Book 2 Begins! Click here for Story 2! The Clan of V!

May 10, 2006:
Book 3 Begins! The Holy Monkey!

May 12, 2006:
Award for Book #1 in 1st place from OddCrazyMe! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





March 30, 2006:
Book 2 Begins! Click here for Story 2! The Clan of V!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 10, 2006)

The best part was the part with the stormtroopers. :yes:


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 10, 2006)

Ooh, good. I'm assuming more members on TBT will make cameos in the series as it goes on?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

You put me in a trap you Stormtrooper :'(. And yes, I will try to put as many people as I can find in.    			 Another reason to join. Heres my current list of cameos:

OddCrazyMe: In the pit where the stormtroopers put me.
NookPTP: Above
PKMNMasterSamus: Not really seen yet, but be assured, you will, including Smart_Tech. You only have your room revealed.
Trifroce3force: In PKMNMasterSamus's library.
ZELDAFREAK: Above at entrance, hissing at me.
Yoshi9877: Yoshi's island, where I attempt to ride you.
Stormtrooper8888: Head of Stormtroopers, you will be my enemy mainly.
DarthGohan1: The 'Darth' you are my main enemy. More main than Storm, because Darths are supposedly highest in command.
Justin125: In the jail cell, where we were deep under Yoshi's Island, chamber cells.
TwilightKing: Your tomb was shown, but not you, but your ghost will help me later.
Kolvo: The main character of the story, I will be the star, venturing through the universe of our Bell Tree, finding you in some way which relates to your name.

Those are people so far.


----------



## Justin (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks for saving me!

Now I'll lock you up!  :evillaugh:  :evillaugh:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

> But your far away from me remember? The warp hole? You could be sooo far away......or are you? *finds your right behind me* GAH!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 10, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 2</big>

As I gazed into the crazy red eyes, steam pouring from the nose, I ran. I jumped as high as I could to a pole. But when I looked around there were many more. The tomb was pure silver, with B at the end of each pole. I guess that meant 'Bulerias'. All of a sudden, the pole let loose and at the other end, it turned out to be these were staffs! Magic Staffs! But somthing was wrong, the bull went even mad, as the staffs drew him in a state of insanity. I used this to keep him away while I gathered others. When I had them all, they formed a ladder! The bull vanished to air, and a Silver Suited person with gold lettering 'BULERIAS' on the back came down. He explained he had been cursed and been trapped in a sand tomb. It turned out he was a curse on him. But who gave it? That was on my questions. He gave me a horribly written map of this tomb and it was gynormus! It was a underground maze of rooms. The plot was simple too, to trap many people for some kind of plan, but what. Bulerias headed off one way, while leaving behind a picture of a girl. At this point, I had not idea what was going on. Was he good or evil? Was anyone I met good or evil? Am I the enemy for a great plan? This all passed me, but I headed forth. But all of a sudden, the tomb was gone, and I was in the middle of a plain of flowers... it turned out it was a illusion. But that map was still there. Keeping it I headed on, still on a island, but I mistaken it for Yoshi's island. I saw a dark forest, darkest you have ever seen. I ventured in hoping to find answers. There the trees closed in. I kept going, till I found a Lone_Wolf growling at me, with a Shadow Link, the 92th summoned by gannon, by his aid. I knew I was doomed. But a hero was there. Some named Top Kirby was a hero and sucked them uo and spit them afar. Never even glancing at me, floated away. I ventured forth more where a great, white shining lake was. Ripples formed in the water, and a giant


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 11, 2006)

Ohh man I want to be the weak,beaten wolf and then you saved me and I started to be your pet.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>Part 2</big>
> 
> I headed on, still on a island, but I mistaken it for Yoshi's island. I saw a dark forest, darkest you have ever seen. I ventured in hoping to find answers. There the trees closed in. I kept going, till I found a Lone_Wolf growling at me, with a Shadow ]<big><big>
> Your already in. Read the following. But don't worry, reappearances are made.</big>


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2006)

LOL! That's funny! :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

Yup. I plan to hopefully make it never end. Because we will get more members in the future, so its basicully a neverending sotry. I'll have to keep coming up with ideas too. But I have good imagination.

@NookPTP: Thanks.


----------



## Micah (Feb 11, 2006)

You're welcome!    			  Keep with the good work!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 11, 2006)

Awsome job. Now I will become one of Storms allys and you will kill mne off. Than I get to be your ghost partner. 

Hey a guy can hope right.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

Maybe..... there a 3 forces of which Im confused in.

Stormtrooper8888 & DarthGohan1 are 1 team (So far evil)
Bulerias is just 1 (He gave me a shock ray! W00t) (So far good)
Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 and PKMNMasterSamus is also a team (so far good)

You can never know what happens.


----------



## Krool (Feb 11, 2006)

I hope I get in soon. I've been off the comp for a while.


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 11, 2006)

It's really cool , I hope there's a part three    			 I don't really get what PKMNMasterSamus (the character in the story) does . Can you tell me ?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> <big><big><big>Part 2</big>
> 
> I climbed up a black moutian. There, I was flying away all of a suddenly, at speeds so fast, I was going to hurl. I was led off the woods and was dropped at a beach. PKMNMasterSamus was there. I found out Smart_Tech_Dragon, a highly advanced dragon was going to come to him. He came to me to ask questions. Questions of what was Bulerias and his most fiendish plans were. I gave him and Smart Tech the map and the picture of Emma, but they were some use. Not the picture though. They told me to run along and stay out of this. Turned out SmartTech was spying on me the whole time with a robot. </big></big>


<big><big>
 That part. You and SmartTech are teamed up.

And SL_92 and Lone_Wolf are the same. But you can never know what can happen. And please don't PM me to alter the story.    			</big>


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 11, 2006)

Ooooh, Ok...so there are like "clans" ?


----------



## meleemario (Feb 11, 2006)

Good story, hopefully I make an appearence in this. Since alot of the other members have.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 11, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Ooooh, Ok...so there are like "clans" ?


 Nope, teams more like. But not every one is teamed. Some are seperate like Bulerias, but I could twist it up.

@ meleemario: There are many members, so I will just put the ones that have over 10 posts. Non-active 0-10 post count ones will be ditched. So you'll be in sure enough.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 12, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 3</big>

The mission Bulerias assigned was a scary one. I had to head back into the same woods SmartTech picked me off of. But why? I had a nightmare in there! A gigantic


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 12, 2006)

Good chapter


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice chapter....too bad I didn't make an appearance in this chapter


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 12, 2006)

Hm...very interesting indeed. :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Nice chapter....too bad I didn't make an appearance in this chapter


 Yes, but what would you be doing in a evil looking forest?  >_< 

:rofl:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Very interesting Fossil.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

That was a verynice chapter


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

nice new pancake avatar    			 Since PKMN like ninjas his proboly cutting trees.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Where will we get the syrup for the pancakes if there are no trees??? Nooooooo!!! I shall make him suffer in the next part. Be warned PKMNMasterSamus!  :evillaugh: 

:rofl:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Uh oh. Watch out.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Uh oh. Watch out.


 Huh? Why?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Fossil said:
			
		

> Where will we get the syrup for the pancakes if there are no trees??? Nooooooo!!! I shall make him suffer in the next part. Be warned PKMNMasterSamus!  :evillaugh:
> :rofl:


 This is why I said uh-oh. If you don't get it never mind.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Ohhhh, the Uh-Ohs not for me then. Ok. Its for PKMNMasterSamus. Well ok.

Ands its finally nice to have a story that people read instead of all these RP's.  :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

..You said something bad was going to happen to PKMN in the next chapter


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Yup. I agree. Now will you follow my sugestion later maybe in part 5?



> Awsome job. Now I will become one of Storms allys and you will kill mne off. Than I get to be your ghost partner.


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

:no: I don't like being evil.... oh well, atleast I'm in the story!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Chapters take time, and it will happen....... and I might just follow your idea Odd!  :yes: ......Hmmmmmm, I'm gonna make a chapter right now too!    
^_^			

Edit:
@ Krool: Then why is your name Krool? It would be awkward to have someone good that is named Krool? Plus, you are a Lord of a dark forest and has a cloak! Cloaks are cool.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Can't wait to read. >_<


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Ok. Make it good. Also this is so you don't double post.    
^_^			 No problem.


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

Why ain't I in the next chapter? I'll get Ed Wincler on you.... nah just kidding.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Fossil never said you weren't.


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

Was I talking to you? I was just kidding.  :jay:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 13, 2006)

weird but good     
waht was i in the first chapter, some snake or something >_<


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

:mez: Atleast I'm King of the foest, and not some snake!


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool! I'm the happy one. Krool you will be happy.

Nice job Fossil by the way.


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

:'(				 But I'm the king of the forest... you were made happy! What is that thing in your avatar?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh I made that. It's a lama. Look at the difrence.  :llama:


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a cool lama.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

It's a cool lama


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't double post.


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

:yawn:	 Great. Awesome if it was japanese though!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 13, 2006)

Guys we are getting a little  fftopic:  here     
and he probaly didn't mean to dubble post


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry I did it by acadent


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

Why me?  >_< Hopefully you saw my sig...


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 13, 2006)

and about that Gothic Creepy thing, its close enough to me     
i do like blackish stuff, but fire is awsome


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

I love being licked!  
:rofl:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 4</big>

I didn't bother going on any special quests Mino had said about. Lone_Wolf was still at my side, still worrying if that freaky cloaked 'Krool' guy is still after me. We reached a moutian. There was a sign at the base said with a skull and crossed bones below the skull as a background and it said 'DO NOT PROCEED ANY FURTHER. RARE ITEMS MAN CA-' the rest had a huge bite mark in it..... Lone_Wolf burped. As I headed forth, Shock Ray still at hand we headed forth. Armies of Red Spiders with green eyeballs came. It sent is sucking, but the crowd of them pushed me down. Screaming for Wolf, I lost sight of him, then heard a faint howl... the crowd passed, and I saw dead, trampled spiders with blood of all colors painted across the base. I never felt more lonely at that time. Heading forth, I climbed and dodged, and even stopping some boulders, smashing them to smaller ones with my Ray. But then next, was a gigantic golem, size of a mansion, was sleeping. I tiptoed around it as quiet as possible. Then horror struck. Krool was on the cliff above it, levitating a huge boulder, right above it. I had relief and fright. Would it kill it? Would it wake it up? Right then, instead at the golem, he tossed it at me!I went smashing away. I was knocked out.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I woke up. I was atop the mountian. But how? It was still a good 60 miles until I was there! I had many ideas to try to get faster, but how did this happen? There.... was the sun high, breaking the dark clouds. Golden grass grew here. There was a grand golden tree with a face, just like Minos! It talked 'I (In a booming voice, not hoarse like Minos) am the sacred tree. I can see in your mind, that you have met many dangers... I have also seen that you have talked to Mino... he said you are unworthy. But you are very much worthy to me. You have fought a giant


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 13, 2006)

a good long chapter :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

Groan.... Uhh.,...... Man that hurt...      

Awsome job. Fossil.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 13, 2006)

It was a very very good chapter


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. It makes me happy that you like it.... and it keeps you away from Animal Crossing.    			 But I had lots to say in that chapter, and I could've gone on more too. But I figured that was a good amount for a Part. But for now, which is your favorite Part so far?

I might change Parts to Chapters BTW, since all of you are calling it chapters. So that means when I edit, I'm not chnaging the story, I only would for spelling corrections.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 13, 2006)

I like part 4 the best.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice job fossil.If I was admin I'll give you the rank "Best story teller"
And did I die or just faint.


----------



## Krool (Feb 13, 2006)

:evillaugh: So I'm the evil guy right? That's still cool. I like the part where I hit you!


----------



## Tennis=Life (Feb 13, 2006)

Cool chapter...yay I was in it this time


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> Cool chapter...yay I was in it this time


 You were in the last one too.  I think. But anyways, I'm working on the next one tonight!


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, this is very good. It kept me at the edge of my seat the whole time. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Rolling Stones gives two thumbs up 
:rofl:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Nice job fossil.If I was admin I'll give you the rank "Best story teller"
> And did I die or just faint.


 Suspence of the story dude. I always do that to keep you coming back for more. Cliffhangers as we authors call it.     

Thanks for the comments!!!!


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Lone_Wolf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ya it is a good way to get readers to well reading
you change your sn back to kolvo


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yeah, when I changed to Fossil, people missed Kolvo as my name. Well they can get used to it again.  :lol:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 13, 2006)

yep,kolvo is a better name then fossil


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 5</big>

POKEFAB was there and he had Pokemon of all sorts. He said 'I wasn't expecting you here, exspecially in our time of crisis. See This wierd cloaked guy came around at speeds very fast. I sent a Arcanine after him but hes just to stealthy! Can you help?'. I agreed and helped. There I checked out the wounded tent. Many Pokemon and few men. But i saw a white wolf. One oddly that looked like Lone_Wolf. A Doctor said 'Yes, came rolling down a moutian. Yes, a few map charters checked out Lightwood forest, which changed. He had severe stings and amnesia. Also there was the OddCrazy person! I studied both of them but all of a sudden - BOOM! A building exploded and bodies went flying and shadow went around, forcing Pokemon against trees. The thing flew at me but I flew away with my K Cap. Then did my new Drill Attack into the ground, and it was Krool! He said 'You took my kingdom away from me! I shall have the world now as debt to your deed! POKEFAB is doomed, just as you will be later on!'. He grabbed me by the legs, twirled me around, and went flying..... I just keep flying everywhere now! I've had it!!!! I made a quick U-Turn and flew at him saying, 'I've had it with you - you wierd dude!'. Ka-pow! His cloak flew off, turned out....it was Justin from cell 125! I said 'Why did you do this to me after I saved you from the Sith?'. He said in a angry voice, 'I was a competitor against them but it turns out, I'm not alone.' Suddenly, a staff appeared in his had, purple colored. Right next to him, the wierd ZELDAFREAK appeared. He had a Triforce in his hand that was dark colored. Then Triforce3force appeared with them, in a dark appearnce as always. Triforce3force said 'We will prevail, and you can't beat us 3 with only you against us! Hahahahahahaha!'. Then a white cloud appeared over, and OddCrazyMe said, 'I'm your guardian Kolvo, and I'm always up for a adventure.' then Lone_Wolf came speeding and with his human voice said 'Evil made me a wolf, so its a fair share that evil gets their payback as well!'. ZELDAFREAK said in his frightening voice said 'Well, well, well, a team battle. Okay, capitans against capitans (Kolvo VS. Justin125) 2nd in commands against vice-versa (OddCrazyMe VS. ZELDAFREAK) and the skilled versus the skilled (Lone_Wolf VS. Trifroce3force). Oh, but we won't fight!'. A bunch of trees collapsed and formed a raft like thing and those 3 hopped on, and us 3 levitated onto the platform. Justin125 said 'Since this n00b Kolvo is such a underwhelming capitan, I'll explain, these logs will seperate and spin, and we will knock eachother off to the ground, oh and watch out for lightning!'. We were in the clouds and we each hopped on our own log of 6. It was on!


----------



## TERRY16389 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oooo....Very good. Could I possibly make an appearance?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 14, 2006)

Wow I got to say your old name without getting yelled at.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 14, 2006)

It was good but I was not in it.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 14, 2006)

So. You are the Lord of Happy. I just died you fool. Why don't you care. Make me happy.     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(				     
:'(


----------



## Kyle (Feb 14, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 6</big>

The logs spun, but OddCrazyMe just floated after Trifroce3force with avoiding her magic. ZELDAFREAK and Lone_Wolf were fiercely at it. But where was Justin........? My log began to spin fast. I fell! But I grasped onto one log. But then, Justin was climbing under a log, sneak attacking me. He rammed me off, and I fell into the clouds......... out into the middle of the deep blue sea. I shook, because the water was freezing. I suddenly saw TERRY, he was sitting on a rock. He said 'I control this part of the ocean, I have this special blue whistle, that allows me to call my carrier whale..... where did you come from? I said 'Its a long story' but I was still worried about my team to see if they were winning. Suddenly, with a howl, Lone_Wolf plummited in the water with Triforce3Force! Terry said 'Ahem, explain that!' I confessed 'Ok, Trifroce, ZELDAFREAK, and Justin and us got in a fight over a village POKEFAB lives in and they plan to rule- (Lone_Wolf was biting her cape off with his razor sharp teeth, while she attempted to drown him in a whirlpool) and Justin was the leader, and OddCrazyMe is still up there as his ghost still fighting Justin and ZELDAFREAK'. TERRY laughed 'It wasn't that long. But anyway (suddenly Justin popped far from the sky, much farther away from here, at least a good mile.) you shouldn't be here, this this lightning storm that appeared all of a sudden.'. I thought no wonder why there was no lightning in the battle! This is what ZELDAFREAK talked about! TERRY said 'And when a storm hits here, there bound to be a hurricane. Hop on my whale.........and we'll get the others too...'. My team and enemies alike hopped on, and I came to Justin with questions. 'Ok,  why are you so evil???' Justin said in a quick reply 'WE ARE NOT EVIL! We are asassions. We kill for money. We wanted to kill you.'. Then I said 'Then you failed. Plus, who payed you?'. He said 'TERRY did...'. I looked behind me, and TERRY had a evil smile on his face.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 14, 2006)

very good   
^_^			 kolvo.


----------



## TERRY16389 (Feb 14, 2006)

Ouch. That hurt. So now I want you guys dead? Great...Just great.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 14, 2006)

TERRY16389 said:
			
		

> Ouch. That hurt. So now I want you guys dead? Great...Just great.


 Errrrrr..... thats close but not definate. Not all of us............ just 1.


----------



## Krool (Feb 14, 2006)

:barf: I'm somene else...I think I'm going to gag! Anyone got a bag?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 14, 2006)

Uhhhhh..... Sure.....  :barf:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 14, 2006)

Oooh awsome a dark trifroce *owns everyone*


----------



## Kyle (Feb 14, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Oooh awsome a dark trifroce *owns everyone*


 Gahhhh, why did I give you that. Its total ownage....  :angry:  Im stupid. But my K Cap is cooler. -flies around-


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 14, 2006)

Yet another good chapter. :yes:


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 15, 2006)

The best  chapter yet to me


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 7</big>

TERRY said 'The only reason I wanted you be-headed was because on that head is one of the rarest items made, the K Cap... but it looks like I won't try again...

~~~~~~~~Meanwhile in the Skies above Bell Tree forest~~~~~~~
ZELDAFREAK said 'Odd! You stupid ghost! You know you cannot defeat the power of the Dark Tri!' OddCrazyMe was a ghost and said 'Ghosts can't die you silly fool, and I will send you plummitting!'. Suddenly, the Dark Tri was flashing red (the Dark Tri and its owner have a link and the owner can activate it in a special way, for ZF, its his anger sending to fury, which makes it unstoppable) ZELDAFREAK smiled 'Well, you will now because the Dark Tri has reached full power..... He threw it like a boomerang at OddCrazyMe and he simply turned into dark smoke. ZELDAFREAK laughed 'HAHAHAHAHAHA! I won! The prize is mine! From the skies decended a katana that was black with the red letters carved into it which said in a anicent japense language only Dragons can read. Suddenly, his Dark Tri and the black Katana fused together to make it bigger, badder, and he waved it around as screams yelped from it. 'I WILL RULE!'. He stopped his levitating and hopped to a log and did a nose dive to The Bell Tree forest. KA-THUD. He landed right next to The Bell Tree and said 'what a better place to start than here'. But suddenly..... the Katana slashed him away created a dark mark instead of blood on him and then, out of the bell tree, on a dark tree leave, there was in red a name called SPORGE.....the one from legends.... out of the Katana a dark stream of water poured and out came the dark one himelf, the Darkest of magic, the Dark Mage, SPORGE! Then he said to 'ZELDAFREAK... thank you, but you are only a poser, and you know what I do to posers? Horrible things.... bad horrible things. But I need someone to be the one screaming in my katana soooo...' ZELDAFREAK was sucked into the katana and these were his last words 'Bu-but I won!!! How could I lose like this?!?!? I-I'll get you Fossil!!! I will, and I will make you win and suffer this somehow next time!'...........POOF! He was gone. Sporge said 'Fossil??? Well who is this? Well, ZELDAFREAK did amount to me being evil as me my age, so I will give him a little visit...muhahahahahaha!

~~~~~~~~Back on the whale~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Well Now you have learned your lesson TERRY. We made alliances with Justin and Trifroce3force. Just then, there clothes turned lighter color, as ours were already, just like my light green T-Shirt and light blue pants. Light and Darker colors of what you wear can tell your alliance. But not always is this true. Then the whale had to go underwater from drying itself out. TERRY yelled 'Hand on everyone!!!!'. But I was right over the blowhole and water spouted out and sent me flying. Lone_Wolf sent out many barks, Triforce3forced screamed with her, newly gotten, more good voice, and not so evil sounding, and Justin had the sound drowned out by the water in his ears. I landed in the water but didn't make it to surface on time. Suddenly a crater in the bottom of the ocean I fell into. And a shark saw fast food, just there... but before they good get there, the crater had a white light around it and white came from the crater and I was teleported away...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Somewhere~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
There I lay, surrounded by trees white as can be, even more whiter than those in LightWood forest there stand statues. One read 'Bastoise, the paladin of good 1808-1900 R.I.P' The next one said 'LINKENATOR, archer of the light 1907-2000 R.I.P' then there was a blank one that said 'The one who has the bloodline of the 2 before, will be the next standing'. It appeared to me that this was a line of the greatest of good, and a line of heroes of The Bell Tree. Bastoise held a pure metal stick, with 2 spears which supposed then, shot out light very bright and hot. Then LINKENATOR had a fancy looking bow & arrow taking a bow and loading it in his bow which was supposed, just like the hot one on Bastoise's. Then I noticed, why I was here..... I was supposed to be the next one! 'Indeed' said a stone face on a wall which stood before a pedastool. 'I am CoN, tiny one... my real name is Cup of Noodles, but it is a silly name. But now, I must tell you, as you know, is our hero of this century. Much evil has arised more than ever, and it looks like you know much about it. I will give you your special item along with somthing else. Stand before the pedastool and do not be frightend.'. I stood and the pedastool turned like the brightest lightbuld I have ever seen and I was blinded. I got back up. My clothes - they were white! They were fancy too! My K Cap was gone though. 'No need for that, since you can fly on your own.....now that you are a wizard. The ones before you have taken those places so this remains. But I put a light green K on it just for you... because your raggity old street name Fossil will be gone..... you need a name of Heroes, and that such one was Kolvo.'. It was sounding cool as ever! I had a teleport amulet around me and my robe repersented wind, with the swirls and such. The bottom looked like grey fire, which showed my speed. i was looking in a reflecting pool seeing this. 'THIS IS AWESOME!' I said with enthusiasm!!! but CoN said 'Check the pedastool first young one'. I saw that there was a staff. There was a egg-looking thing on top which was a orb, and then lines swirled it, and was held in place tight with a holder. 'Only you can pull it, Kolvo. Try.'. I gave it a good tug and CHHHHHHING it came out! It was taller than me and was made out of the whitest wood ever. CoN said 'I feel strong evil out and many is still arsing, with even fewer heroes go forth!'. As I stepped into the white ring he said 'Oh, look.' a statue appeared of me... I was off to go on adventures. I went through the ring...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Back to the sea!~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I swam, and had my robes wet already. The shark rushed at me, but I quicky just swang my staff and bam! A swirl of magic blew it up....but no blood came out. Just turned to white shadows. I teleported with my amulet to The Bell Tree, but I went somewhere else that tripped the rift. I went to a place where darkest wood was dark statues stayed at and dark pedastool was and a face was there was dark eyes. It was Mino! 'So you figured me out huh? Well your dead, because I tried all the others before but they got to good, so I get you before you get better. Prepare to die! Dark warriors appeared and tried to teleport, but it shattered into dark shards!!! Mino sent them flying before they could piece back together. 'Hahahaha oh no you don't!'. the Dark warriors came at me with sharp swords but then the unbelieveable happened......


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 15, 2006)

<_< Aww i want my ownage triforce back     
that was the longest chapter yet


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

You got sucked into the Screaming Katana. SPORGE was the one screaming when you slashed with it, and now you got sucked in sooooo your screaming now.
So your Dark Tri gives the Screaming Katana its power. There are several items each of us have that is special. I'll list the ones so far.

Fossil: The Good Wizard Set & Staff
Trifroce3force: The flute of magic
Bulerias: The silver jacket of stregth
Smart_Tech_Dragon_15: The Destruction Mega-byte chip
Justin125: Dagger of Dreams
OddCrazyMe: Wellll it would've been the Dead Man's Pearl BUT you have been vanquished by ZELDAFREAK.
LordHappy: Happy Hat
TERRY16389: Waterwatchers Gloves
DarthGohan1: Double Lightsabers
STORMSTOOPER8888: The most powerful gun Stormtroopers use.
POKEFAB: Clone Ball

More to come soon enough.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 15, 2006)

I was bored so i made a picture of what i thought it looked like


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

Its a Black Screaming Katana, not some stupid black block.


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Its a Black Screaming Katana, not some stupid black block.


 Umm... thats the dark triforce >_< not the katana...


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

No it isn't. All I see is a stupid black block.  :mez:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> No it isn't. All I see is a stupid black block.  :mez:


 what? Don't you see a 3 black triangles with a dark purple glow around it?


----------



## Micah (Feb 15, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> Kolvo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I see it!   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Feb 15, 2006)

Its just a stupid black block to me    			 I don't see it!


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 15, 2006)

http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/4386/darktriforce2zy.png
Can you see that? (if not try link)


----------



## Micah (Feb 15, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Its just a stupid black block to me    			 I don't see it!


 It's a fuzzy purple triforce


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2006)

Hmm good enough for the story.


----------



## Krool (Feb 15, 2006)

A giant whale


----------



## Tyler (Feb 15, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> A giant whale


 What do you mean? I know it is in the story but huh?


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, interesting. :yes:


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey I don't have weapons oh well I can use my speed,fangs,and claws.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

Hey I am     . I don't get wepons...


----------



## Krool (Feb 16, 2006)

Oh my gosh! You don't understand? I was joking.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 16, 2006)

WHEE!  I play a cool part.. but ... why was I EVIL???

Ah well... I have a magic flute.  I need a magic weapon, though

It's funny... In real life, I love music.

Keep it up!


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

Lone_Wolf has built in weapons such as his teeth, so no need for weapons and OCM is a ghost...... but you were vanquished so it wouldn't matter anyway... you can be reserected, but only evil magic can do that.... and apparently Trifroce3force and me are the only people that can do magic.    
:huh:			 


And its a good thing you like music, so I'm happy you like your flute.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 16, 2006)

Yep.  Magic is COOL!  My character fits me... now if people would stop spelling my name Trifroce3force instead of Triforce3force.... ah well....

This is cool


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

Its a long name to me.    			 OH YEAH!!!! I forgot..... I need the daily chapter posted... -Gets out typewriter and imagination-


I have grade <big><big><big><big><big>A</big></big></big> imagination.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

I have a grade <big><big><big><big><big>B </big></big></big>imagantion. I'm not that good with this stuff.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

<big><big><big><big><big>Chapter 8</big></big></big>

So I'm guessing you want to know what was SO unbelieveable. Well this is how it went: The dark warriors came from all over the dark shrine and then from the sky, a silver dot getting bigger dropped. It turned out, it was Bulerias! He was wearing the Jacket of Power! He berserked on all of warriors and more dots came down! Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 was back in kicking with some bruises of the golden stringy stuff that was on him and was tough to get off. Triforce3force came down in her lime green cloak playing the flute which caused magic to reak havoc on the troops of warriors. Lone_Wolf, not used to the floating down from the sky came down barking and when he landed he leaped on as many warriors as he could jealous of everyone getting more kills than him, which encouraged him to get more. PKMNMasterSamus who supposedly WAS evil came back fighting with a wooden staff and used it like the best weapon he had. I think he had a concusion... Then Justin125 came down with his best fighting attitude on and started fighting. It seemed like a pretty fair match against all these guys. When they all finished, Bulerias was lying on Mino while Mino was shouting 'Get off you lousy good  for nothing lunatic!' and the rest were just lounging about. Finally someone said, 'The Bell Tree..... is on fire...... black horrible fire...... we need you! We all tried and some are still trying.... SmartTech said 'Well it won't stop SPORGE from buring the forest down! We can't just loung around! Anyone who is coming hop on my wing!'. Only Bulerias (with his rightful Admin duty to protect and make sure everything was in order) and Triforce3force and PKMNMasterSamus hopped on and went off in quick speeds. But all of a sudden I just relized this: Shrines like the Good and Evil ones are supposedly only open to those with the right of passage can come.. I told Justin and he said, 'Well Mino didn't think it over. While you still may be a chosen one, you are treated like everyone else who tries to get in here: You just can't. Well since you came in here, breaking so many rules of magic, it caused several pathways opened, from Konoko Beach to Turnip Sea, several popped up. But we must hurry to The Bell Tree, and FAST!'.....I just relized The Bell Tree was ulmost impossible to find.... and my Teleportation Amulet was shattered and I am the only one who can stop the evil Necromancer SPORGE, I knew that SPORGE had many years of training with his magic, and mine were only a few hours old.... We hopped into a Warp Hole (Me, Justin, Lone_Wolf) and landed into the last place I would expect....... the Sith Dining Hall, where DarthGohan1 and STORMTROOPER8888 and troops of Stormstroopers and Sith ate..... and it was lunch at that time...... we were at the wrong place at the wrong time......


----------



## Tyler (Feb 16, 2006)

That was a good one.


> When they all finished, Bulerias was lying on Mino while Mino was shouting 'Get off you lousy good for nothing lunatic!


 
:rofl:	  
:rofl:	 
So funny.  
:rofl:	  
:rofl:


----------



## Furry Sparks (Feb 16, 2006)

Nice :yes: 
too bad i'm out of it now    			 oh well 
Oh, and i have grade <big><big><big><big>C+</big></big></big></big><big><big> imagination</big>


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 16, 2006)

Me jealous.That does fit me.Too bad I don't have any weapons for example a blaster mounted on my back :r


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Ooh, funny. :yes: But, still good.


----------



## Micah (Feb 16, 2006)

I need weapons... :yes:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 16, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 9</big>

Justin whispered to me _'Im ready to take on these fools, because they left their guns and lightsabers behind!'_. It was true, and unbelieveable! Lone_Wolf and us attacked. We got down 5 with our dumb attempts but we forgot about their force powers. Lone_Wolf was thrown down the table, chairs pinned Justin down, and STORMTROOPER8888 seized me and confirmed 'We finally got him, O' Great DarthGohan! What shall we do with him' I said quickly 'You won't be doing anything thats what!!!' I had my septer in hand and pulled of a Force Push around everyone and then set the chairs that pinned Justin down on fire. DarthGohan did the force choke, and I dropped my septer. I rised in air wriggling blindingly to be freed while Stormtoopers left and got their guns and aimed at me. Justin had a attempt to get my septer but I couldn't say the fate that would befall him if he touched it. As he grabbed in his hand, it turned to wood! His whole body turned to wood and he had been cursed... Lone_Wolf also tried to bite DarthGohan but Darth used his other hand to grab him by the tail and said 'Well, this turned out nicely.... a wooden boy, a slave little wolf, and a wizard to torcher!!! This couldn't be anymore grand. Troops, take the wizard to the cells, Lone_Wolf to the chamber, and the wooden frozen boy to the bathroom!'............. There I lay, crying my eyes out for my fate and being never to get out. 'Some _hero_ I turned out to be! CoN must've made a mistake.' My clothes were gone and replaced with rags, and was fed apple skins. My white hair grew untidy and i was starting to think if the white hair was my old age hair, or my natural good hair... but I was overreactting because I was only 13. Days turned to weeks, weeks turned to months, and I hoped that the admins saved The Bell Tree, even though that chance was slim, and evil wrecked havoc throughout our land... I heard howls of laughter  :evillaugh:  and seen many villans come laugh at me seeing 'Its that blasted Kolvo! Well lets torcher him!'. DarhGohan said 'I just want to see him sprawl in his own fate, as he caused us much trouble...'. I cried day after day and was going insane..... this poem came to my mind of my woes. Here is how it goes:

_'As the sun turns to moon,
the leaves will dry soon,
the snow will fall,
while I lay and sprawl,
evil makes way,
and I just decay,
my cell gains dust,
that, and rains pours in, to cause it to rust,
my hope had died,
I just was wishing all I said was a lie.'_

Then one day, I heard I rumble from the floor above me, plaster fell from the ceiling, and I waited in horror for my torment to come again...


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, nice little poem thing in the story. I wonder what it was that came through the ceiling?


----------



## Krool (Feb 17, 2006)

What's in the ceiling? This story is still good, even though I'm not in it. Please update soon!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

That was good.  :yes: The ceiling may be his escape???


----------



## Krool (Feb 17, 2006)

But he said something about torture! What does that mean?


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

No he thought it was totchure it may not be...


----------



## Krool (Feb 17, 2006)

oh.... either way, I love this story!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

Same here. It is awsome Kolvo.    
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks. And nothing came from the ceiling. It was just plaster. You know what plaster is right? I can't define it good but you'll need to search it up or somthing. :\ Yeah and _I think_ its torture. And it was just somthing that walked over my cell because the Sith Base is a multi-floored underground building. Like, the floor above my cell had somthing heavy on it, so some plaster broke off. But just for you to know, the person who did walk over it, *will not be anyone who was mentioned because I have not introduced new people in awhile*.


----------



## Krool (Feb 17, 2006)

oh ok...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

Ok I see..But what happens if the floor breaks. Would that become your escape??


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 17, 2006)

I wonder whats going to happen to me.

@kolvo I need weapons.Like a blaster mounted on my back and burning claws.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 17, 2006)

Your a wolf simple as that. You don't see monkeys in South America shooting rockets at eachother.... plus you have razor claws and razor teeth. You don't need 'weapons' in the first place because it would make my story gore and guts.... and that breaks the guidelines. :\ Instead of blood, when somthing dies, it turns to shadows. (I got that form LoZ: Windwaker) So don't refer to them as weapons.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 17, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Your a wolf simple as that. You don't see monkeys in South America shooting rockets at eachother.... plus you have razor claws and razor teeth. You don't need 'weapons' in the first place because it would make my story gore and guts.... and that breaks the guidelines. :\ Instead of blood, when somthing dies, it turns to shadows. (I got that form LoZ: Windwaker) So don't refer to them as weapons.


 okay then.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 17, 2006)

When is the next chapter comming out. I want to know about the ceiling. Also you don't wnat to break the guidlines.  :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> When is the next chapter comming out. I want to know about the ceiling. Also you don't wnat to break the guidlines.  :lol:


 Uhhhhhhh, I'm just lazy.... *smashes guidelines*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 18, 2006)

Noooooo. All the admins will ban us all.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 18, 2006)

Can I have somthing to chop the guidlines with?thanks   
chop chop went the guidlines


----------



## Kyle (Feb 18, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 10</big>

The plaster fell, but did not break. I saw a blue glow come from the hall of people yawning as it was early morning. The glow came from a blue ball. I was wondering what the heck it is. There as I looked into it, a face appeared and it said, 'Are you... Kolvo?' as he read a piece a paper. I nodded and then he said 'I am TechIsCool, and I work at the TBT Graphics Team and TBT Tricksta, and I stole this from.... SmartTech's tree..in Bell Forest.'. I asked what and he said this ball, of course! I watched as a laser shot out from it in the shape of a door, and the bars fell off. I took a bar and held it like a sword, for upcoming Stormtroopers. I said 'Wait! What about my other friends??? You know, Justin125 and Lone_Wolf?'. He said, 'Well we will have to have a strategy, then, comon, I have a map of the place I found online in Top Secret TBT database files.'. We headed up the stairs and into the mens bathroom. It smelled horrible and it'd make me faint and I said 'WHAT THE HECK DO THE SITH EAT?!?!!?!?!!??' then TechIsCool said 'Well don't faint here because its a bathroom, and to my radar Justin should be here.'. I saw him still in his shocked expression and I carried him, and he was lightweight. Then we headed towards a field of sand, still underground and saw Lone_Wolf getting chased and tackled by Stormtroopers practicing speed and Lone_Wolf had a shock collar on to stop him from attacking. Then TechIsCool said 'Well, this will be easy.' and suddenly a rocket appeared from the ball and he shot it and I yelled 'LONE!!!! DODGE THE ROCKET!' and KA-BOOM, they were blown to shadows. Lone_Wolf ran up to me hungry. I wiped the rest of the toilet paper off Justin and we headed out, and as I passed a fire, I saw my magic robes being burned... 'If we only got out sooner'. Then we saw a warp hole and jumped in it together. We landed at TBT..............but it wasn't TBT.........it was SEF......


----------



## Krool (Feb 18, 2006)

oh no... SEV! What does that mean?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

Its is SEF. Its means somthing, but you will find out later.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

ZELDAFREAK104 said:
			
		

> http://img212.imageshack.us/img212/4386/darktriforce2zy.png
> Can you see that? (if not try ]
> Oh yeaaaaaaah......... Now I see it!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

Cool Chapter. Need to think of all the members name to figure out SEF.  <_<


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> oh no... SEV! What does that mean?


 Uh ,it's SEF   
:huh:			 

NO! NOT SEF!


----------



## Micah (Feb 19, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> oh no... SEV! What does that mean?


 Uh ,it's SEF   
:huh:			 

NO! NOT SEF!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 19, 2006)

tomNook said:
			
		

> Krool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No he had changed it. Kolvo must had made a mistake or something.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

Ooh, Mirror Universe shows up.


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Another cliffhanger.Great chap Kolvo


----------



## Krool (Feb 19, 2006)

Please don't correct me... it makes me feel sick! Can someone get me another bag?


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 19, 2006)

Krool said:
			
		

> Please don't correct me... it makes me feel sick! Can someone get me another bag?


 *gives bag to krool*here


----------



## Kyle (Feb 19, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 11</big>

SEF...... it was a acronym standing for Sporges Evil Forest. Bells were gone, and they had reidiculous amounts pouring from them, as trees were tortured to make more bells with fire. It seemed that it was always night. TBT had a curse upon it. We headed forth and then we saw Krool. Was it the real 'Krool'?? The one of ancient myth to be the Terror of the Night? I found my staff appear on the ground next to me...I was astounded. That sure is a magic staff! Then I swooped my septer to create a gust of wind. The hood blew off..... but nothing was there! I crept toward the hood, and it moved rapidly!!! It was HIM!!!!!!!  The spirit that possesed the cloak was Krool... Lone_Wolf jumped to work and ripped the cloak to shreds. But in 10 seconds, Krool smacked him with a punch of awe. And went flying out of sight. I grabbed a levitaton spell on Justin's wood-like body and ran. I knew I needed my clothes to send it away, but I still had regular clothes. I fell in a pit. It seemed like a board was over a board. I pulled the board off, with magic powers. The board behind it said 'Admin control center'. The board on top said 'Chamber'. I walked along and saw many members, with weakness surged through them. tomNook who I hand't seen since OCM was alive was sprawling. SmartTechDragon had his wings broken off, and his nanobots stomped then destoryed by evil magic. Bulerias had his powerful jacket, was on fire. Triforce3force said 'Kolvo you need to h-'. She passed out because of starvation. Bulerias and many others were sleeping. And SmartTech had his speech chip taken out. Then down the hall I saw ZERO. He had a scar from his eye that went down to his cheek, then stopping at his neck. He had a mechanical eye too. It spun rapidly, and was red. He said 'Heheheh, you were left behind. I can see why. Your staff is useless, its magic is drained, you wear rags. And you are the supposed hero...... you are not worth capturing.'. His eye went around and around creating a tornado which sent me flying to LightWood, leaving Justin behind. I arrived at the shrine at which I got my magic equipment and Minority said 'Well, your finally back! Your magic staff..... had its magic drained since it wasn't used in months. I decided to end it so it wouldn't be found by evil, but they didn't use it anyway. Here, I have a new item for you.'. I was blinded again...... and then I saw somthing that was beautiful. It was a katana. It was like a lightbulb and shined like the sun. I grasped it from its stand. Minority said 'I hope you wil treat this better. I was going to take back the staff anyway because you need this to defeat its brother. The Dark Katana... Now, I will send you back to SEF, and finish the curse that has outdone its stay too long!'. He blew and I went flying. I landed in a lake, and the water began to swirl. IT WAS A WHIRLPOOL! I sank down and landed into the tomb of what TwilightKing talked about all those months ago.....


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 19, 2006)

I hope I get that fixed.     

Another good chapter, Kolvo. :yes:


----------



## Tyler (Feb 20, 2006)

It seems like we are comming near the end soon.      

Awsome job.


----------



## Micah (Feb 20, 2006)

I'm finally mentioned!!!! (again)


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 20, 2006)

I'll finally be a human again


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

Lone_Wolf said:
			
		

> I'll finally be a human again


 Huh? You were never human.... you were flung away by Krool.... the real Krool.


----------



## Krool (Feb 20, 2006)

:|  wow... I'm back! How did that happen?


----------



## Kyle (Feb 20, 2006)

Ok Krool, this is how to happens:

Justin wanted to be feared, and wanted people to think that he owned the woods that were. So, he dressed up as you, the Terror of the Night, to get respect. Well, I blew his cover. Well, in SEF, you were there and it was the REAL you. You are basicully a evil spirit.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 23, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 12</big>

TwilightKing meant that the tomb to have that certain power that would be unique for me to get the golden seed did not exsist. But now I knew what that meant. SEF did not exsist until a great power created it. That power came from Mino. He used his mind and memories to give SPORGE the power to deafeat TBT. The flaw was, one of the memories was him telling me of this fake secret place. That place, is now real. As I walked foward, several golden trees were there, reaching up to a white light. There was a stage forward with a light shining on it. I readied my Light Katana for enemies. But then, the Japense writing on my katana was blue like the Dark Katana's was red. It glowed. All of a sudden, a shadow fell from white light. It was SPORGE. He said 'Our katanas are eachother's enemies.'. By katana went flying as his did too and they combined into the God's Katana. SPORGE said 'Excellent! Now the world will be mine, and I will be able to defeat the powerless hero with ease!'. His hands has red fog around it and he flew at me. I flinched and fell to the ground ducking him. I dashed for the stage and I rose up in the air. My body turned to a shine. I had clothes that were just as white as my mage of good clothes. Minority said suddenly over a void 'Excellent! That is advanced armor! This must mean that SPORGE threw your clothes in the water, not knowing it would advance it!'. Butterflies swooshed sround me and I pointed to him, and suddenly a butterfly went to flames, like a bullet going after him! I kept pointing as he got hit. He said 'Kolvo you fool! You will never be able to defeat a legend! I will be back!'. The God's Katana fell to the ground and a booming voice said 'I am the god, Blathers. I am the god of weapons. You are turely great and deserve the power to dfeat good and evil that combined your katanas.'. The Japense writing was green and it was a blue katana reconizing it was owned by a good guy. The katana flew bringing me out of the water and I landed on the ground. I ran to the cells where members were held. There was The Curse Gem. Everyone woke up as they saw the awe of the katana and SMASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSH!!!!!!!!!! WAVES OF BLACK FLEW FROM THE SHATTERED PIECES! The cell bars faded and everyone cheered. Everyone was passing around w00tbeer and celebrating. The admins gainded back their power and STORM said 'Even though we celebrate of our land being back, you must leave! Admins only! Smart_Tech groaned as he had rookie work to do since he was newest and had to repair himself. Bulerias grabbed his burnt cape and went to his quarters. And STORM went to make sure all trees were back and passwords remained the same and keeping the security more cautious. I went to my tree and sighed. I sat on my bed knowing that there was more to do, but a big burden was off me. I put my God's Katana next to my Luigi items I adored and my Pancake records. I laid on my bed, sleeping. I was in a dream and then said a mysterious voice 'This is what I meant that you can never defeat a legend.'......


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2006)

So it is over.     			 Make more.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 24, 2006)

That was a very good story. But it had to end here.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 13</big>

I was at the secret place that no longer exsisted. Where I got my God's Katana at. It was in Black & White and time was frozen here. I was in the air as the white figure when my rags were replace and SPORGE swooped after me. The God's Katana was still in the air. SPORGE was gleaming at me..... but it wasn't his human form. He was a gas like figure with red eyes. He said 'I will not go away that easy. It was a shame for me to get my head handed to me on Death's plate to be killed by butterflies. Now I will kill you as my revenge. And since its my nightmare, its my rules!'. I had no weapons, because what I had with me before I went to sleep was all I could use. Suddenly, dark knights from Mino's shrine he summonded appeared. Lightning came down from the white sky that was shining in. I flew around and tried to get out. All of a sudden, the place shook! A boulder fell down to block the exit. It was pitch black and I glowed because of me being good, and he was dark so I couldn't see any of them. Then when I looked down my body was on the ground and I wasn't attached. SPORGE said 'Game over....'.

~~~~~~~~~~~~The Heavens~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I woke up. I was on a cloud and I knew I was dead. SPORGE's ghost killed me. I levitated over to another cloud. there I saw OddCrazyMe's spirit eating cotton candy and said 'This is how they all said! These clouds are made of candy!'. I ate some too. Then I said 'You know, being dead ain't that half bad. But where is everyone else at?'. OCM frowned and said 'Well, everyone else is young, it takes years. Its lonely. Anyway, do you wanna see all the Gods of the land? Now you can see them in person. Its cool. I saw Blathers. He was a face and said 'Your dead? Well, it was too short a life. I'm sorry. But SPORGE is here too you know. Hes been moping and has tunderstorms created because of his anger. Hes over there.'. I levitated over to the dark cloud. SPORGE was looking down on the sea that TERRY and his whale patrols causing twisters then I kicked him. I said 'What did you do that for? Killing me when I won? Your such a sore loser.'. SPORGE said 'Well then, you obviously don't know what "revenge" is then, but hey, evil is always smarter!'. I said 'Well I hope you can be miserable up here because I will find a way to be back alive again, and leave you alone up here!'. Then SPORGE said 'There is only one way to be back alive and that chemical is guarded on a far away unhabited asteroid. And this place is barriered so you can't leave, if you fall down, you'll get sent back up! I wish i was one of those ghosts that haunt.'. I went off furious. I lounged on my cloud for a day just playing with OCM throwing cloudballs at eachother, then viewing the landscape and chatting with all the other Gods. Then zooming up through the sky I saw somthing.... it was black and heading into the space above. Then I said to call out for it then it noticed. It was Smart_Tech_Dragon_15! He said 'Kolvo...? Your dead? Thats impossible. You were just walking around


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 24, 2006)

Very nice story. I greatly enjoyed reading it!

*chants* SEQUEL! SEQUEL! AND PUT ME IN IT!  AS A MORE IMPORTANT CHARACTER! :lol: 

WOO! Great story! *claps*


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2006)

That isn't right. I don't like cotton candy. Good chapter other than that.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hm...someone was reading my site.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 24, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> Hm...someone was reading my site.


 ..... -runs away and throws a sleep gernade-

-steals Chemical Blue-

Feed it to the...the....HORSEYS!


----------



## Krool (Feb 24, 2006)

:huh:			 so this tihng is over? If so, what about the first chapter? I thought there would be osmetihng about everyone mad at you and they kill you or something... so strange and confused, its just like that game Indigo Prophecy!


----------



## Tyler (Feb 24, 2006)

He may add more it just sounded like it was over.


----------



## Krool (Feb 24, 2006)

^_^			  You could have me attack!


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 24, 2006)

I relly hope there's more.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 25, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 14</big>

Wizard's Hook was on fire. Shadow_Links were everywhere burning the castle. I heard a screech.  Triforce3force was being grabbed by a octopus! She got indulged underwater. I jumped of my raft as it sped foward. I dove underwater and saw that she was being squished. I threw my katana at it and it sliced threw the octopus. I grabbed her by the cloak and swam forward. Wizard's Cost was deserted but many footprints remained. I dragged her ashore and walked a little bit further then collapsed on the sand. All the wizards were dead. I signed out a form and left it there just in case. I heaved her by the shoulders and carried her. Her clam broke and wand sank in the sea. I saw a desert ahead. I headed in. It was blistering hot. If I tried to save energy and levitate her, I'd run out of magic to fend off things. I continued on and saw tents set up. I fell to the ground and dozed off as the sun beat down on me like a club. I woke up in a tent. She was gone! I scrambled everywhere to find her. Did she get buried in the sand, or was she murdered, or what? I looked around and went to Town Hall there. Nobody was there and heard arguements going on. There I watched in amazement. Triforce3force was being hailed like a queen. Some people said 'She is nothing! Just because she has one of those doesn't mean she is a descendent of a god! How do we know she didn't steal it?!?!?'. I saw that in her cloak was a diamond. It glowed red and she said 'Uhh.... my mom gave it to me. I don't know what it is though.'. I said over the crowd to her 'Lets get out of here! We need to catch up to those Shadow Links! She agreed and we ran off. The crowd was angry and I said go on. I swooshed my katana to get a ice barrier. It melted fast since it was the desert. 

It was night time and it was freezing. Triforce3force was sleeping and I was awake. I was thinking about some things that wern't answered. STORMTROOPER8888 was at TBT.... but wasn't he part of the Sith? Then I just remembered I had a diamond like that. It was green. all of a sudden the diamonds clung together! Out of our diamonds came a ghost copy. It looked like this sort of:

--^--
<⌐>
--\/

It was like a magnetic force held them together. I took it and make sure Triforce3force wouldn't get mad at me for taking it, and I dozed off...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Next Day~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I woke up sleepy eyed. I was floating in the air being twirled around. We were being raided by the Shadow_Links! Shadow_Link_92 said 'Bow down you lowly shadows, as the great AVGANONDORF arrives!'. It was just as legends said. He dominated Hyrule. He said 'This boy... has somthing of value...'. He took my katana but I was partched of water to fight back. He said in a angry voice 'You stole my sword you rat!'. He kicked me away. The diamonds fell from my pocket and he glowed his eyes at this. He said nothing. He called on his troops to leave this place and fast. She grabbed it and said 'It will be safer in my keeping.'. We headed out and we saw swamps border here. I saw somthing.... hypotizing on the ground I gazed. Triforce3force had a happy gaze at me.... a very happy gaze......


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Feb 25, 2006)

Very interesting.


----------



## LordHappy (Feb 25, 2006)

I like these chapters the best:12 14 5.


----------



## Tyler (Feb 25, 2006)

That was diffrent.


----------



## Triforce3force (Feb 25, 2006)

cool! I have a magic diamond!

Too bad I was unconsious most of the chapter.  :lol:


----------



## Krool (Feb 27, 2006)

^_^			  yay more chapters! I thought sometihng didn't seem right.


----------



## LordHappy (Mar 2, 2006)

I love these chapters.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 2, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 15</big>

The hypotizing symbol was the jewel symbol. I jumped in through the mush and goopiness of the swamp and standed on it and I was teleported. I was at this small room like place. There was a scroll and I read it "The Star is made when the 1 is born. The 1 that must go to the bottom of the ocean and find the biggest secret of all to give all salvation. For now, The Star has been called Kolvo's Star, and it is used as a thermometer for the persons heart. It can show everything that he would not want to be revealed and can unlock needed strengh.". I had a shocked expression. _She_ had the star..... so _she_ could do anything to me. No wonder why she was happy when she saw the symbol on the ground, because she must've sent somthing to tell her what it was. I took the scroll for safekeeping to hide my Star's secret. I stepped on my star and was teleported away to the symbols stand rising above the goop of the swamp. Then I knew that she couldn't control it so I was in safekeeping and the star was too. We needed 2 other jewels to make it complete. The Fire and Light jewels. Then, right then, I knew where they were....


----------



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2006)

You know what I may type a book with this and show it to my friends. You are a natural Kolvo. Yay I spelled it right.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 2, 2006)

Ahhhh noooooo... That'd be braking the law! I think...

Anyway I decided to make books of the story. So my next chapter will be the last, and this will be Book 1. I guarantee you Book 2 by next month at least. Or maybe it'll start tommorow. Or next year. You may never know. But the next chapter will be longer than the one before. Anyway, I need to think of a good cliffhanger for you guys!


----------



## Micah (Mar 2, 2006)

Yay! Book 2! The sooner the better!


----------



## Tyler (Mar 2, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Ahhhh noooooo... That'd be braking the law! I think...
> 
> Anyway I decided to make books of the story. So my next chapter will be the last, and this will be Book 1. I guarantee you Book 2 by next month at least. Or maybe it'll start tommorow. Or next year. You may never know. But the next chapter will be longer than the one before. Anyway, I need to think of a good cliffhanger for you guys!


 Good. So I can create the first book.    
^_^


----------



## Lone_Wolf (Mar 2, 2006)

a book


----------



## Tyler (Mar 3, 2006)

Yup Kolvo said there would be 1 more chapter. Than I would post the enitre book here.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 3, 2006)

No..... this entire topic IS Book 1...... then this will fade away and will be forgotten.... and that will give me time for ideas. Then the next topic will be Book 2 and will be a title in it instead of this one which didn't have one at all. 2nd one will be more focused on 1 thing too. So it'd go like this.

TBTS: (Name of Title)
Book 2

Like that. Book 2 will be in decription. So the entire topic will be the Book. O.K.?


----------



## Furry Sparks (Mar 3, 2006)

nice        			 theres fire dimiond? Awsome   
^_^			 fire is cool


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice, I liked it alot I hope book two will be awsome. Better then the first.

@Zeldafreak...heh. fire...*SHOOOOOOOOOM* there goes Mrs.Oljace


----------



## Kyle (Mar 3, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 16</big>

I had a sence on my fingertips that acted like magnets. I knew where they were. I knew all of a sudden Triforce3force had the Fire and Light jewels. She looked at the star as she read my mind and threw a log at me. She completed the star and all my power went to her. Thats how she got so strong. I jumped on each passing log like a frog to lilipads. Then she used my magic power to drown me in swamp goo..... I had no choice but to swim in the goop. I came out and jumped on her and knocked the star away. I threw her in the goop and a note fell out of her cloak as she landed in it sinking to come back soon. It was a note that read "I have a mission for you. You have gained trust and I know where the 2 remaining jewels are. They are buried in the goop of Mogton Swamp across a desert. This gives you acess to 3 jewels and you only need his Earth Jewel which emates a ghost to complete the star. Once you have it, defeat him. Only then I will give you control of your mind again and will not have to use you as my puppet.". I knew this was SPORGE..... or I didn't know for sure if it was. I gained my magic and power back. Then my star closed it and formed a pyramid. It spun fast and shined brightly and a fairy game out. It said 'Hi, my name is Fanghorn the fairy! I will grant you 1 wish.'. I wondered because I got all that I could ever have. Then I knew that SPORGE had once captured me and taken away things that I missed out on. I said 'I wish for all that was lost. Everything'. All of a sudden. The desert vanished and light emitted from it. The ocean rumbled and the ground rose. The ocean vanished and continets rised once more. Fanghorn said 'Well nothing was gone while you were captured....soooooo I will rise the continets of old!'. Bridges formed from continet to continet. Then, members from all around TBT flocked to the new places to go...... but all that was lost..... and I said everything..... was the wrong choice of words.... evil spirits rose again and it meant that my ending was a new beginning... the desert turned into a mountian! But still good spirits came too. It meant that more members would come aswell. I headed off for TBT.... questions still remaining like why did STORMTROOPER8888 come peacefully into TBT without being attacked knowing everyone knew he was Sith, will SPORGE rise again, and what was all those spirits of old that came from buried under the old desert? Could it be more worse than SPORGE.... just in those history books. And will OddCrazyMe be ever alive again? I clutched my star and threw it into the skies above and a new moon was made for the daylight which was unsual for a day moon. I saw my hand have a fancy K scar on it. with the Kolvo's Star pattern on it. I headed off to TBT........ and that would be a very long way with no oceans.... sun shining bright I knew it would be O.K _for now_.


----------



## Fanghorn (Mar 3, 2006)

A Fairy? Im happy to be in this chapter but...a Fairy? Im a guy you know.   
^_^


----------



## Kyle (Mar 3, 2006)

Welllllll.... there are guy fairies.... see this is why we need the gender symbols!


P.S. Can this be locked pleaseys? I'm done with Book 1!

P.S.S. OddcrazyMe....when I meant by Book 1 I meant this topic. Not adding them together.  >_<


----------



## Kyle (May 9, 2006)

Greeting readers! Welcome to the original, where it all started, TBT STORY!!! I didn't wanna take up topic space. So, I'll just put them all in here. Plus, a new fact came up. First, was just The Bell Tree Story, the second was The Bell Tree Story 2: The Clan of V, and now, for number 3 is, The Bell Tree Story: The Holy Monkey!!!

Discuss what you think will happen before the first chapter arises.


----------



## Tyler (May 10, 2006)

^_^			 YAY!

(Just so you know. I will only grade from this post up. etc Post one to post 188.     			 )


----------



## Micah (May 10, 2006)

I can't wait! The Holy Monkey's not Monkey09 is it?


----------



## Kyle (May 10, 2006)

<big><big><big><big><big>Book 3</big></big></big></big></big><big><big>
<big><big><big>
Chapter 1

Pieceing everything back together</big>

As I escaped the demon, it fell to the depths of hell, and TBT was restored, along with its members. People and things of all sorts were coming back, thinking this and that. My K Scar was glowing green.... which meant I would be in big trouble soon in the future, but why, I stopped a demon from cataclysm! Now, I was being referred to as Kolvo more, not telling anyone, only few, my name. I walked up to the Great Bell Tree, which I only seen once as a new member, and first of the Bell Tree Story.... but it was.... GREEN! It was supposedly yellow before...... 'Oh no! The Great Bell Tree!' 'Has it been poisoned?'. Several of these questions came up behind me, and Bulerias pushed through with a glare at me. He said 'Poisoned with Swamp Poison, found at the most remote area of our forest, the Town Dump... we tell everyone not to go there.... but someone poisoned this with strong poison.... if it dies... well I'm not sure.... all the trees will clear out is my best bet........ someone will need to set out for a squad... we will choose the most experienced tommorow.

A whole new thing began.


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

I like the new book already!


----------



## Tyler (May 11, 2006)

I just read the 1st book. You have a good chance of wining.


----------



## Micah (May 11, 2006)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> I just read the 1st book. You have a good chance of wining.


 The first book was great but a little hard to understand.


----------



## LordHappy (May 11, 2006)

This is book is cool


----------



## Kyle (May 11, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 2

Getting Entrance to the Town Dump</big>

As I woke up the next day, inside my own tree, I was not knowing it would be my last. As I headed to the Great Bell Tree, people gathered in a crowd, and a enchanted red circle was drawn, for those chosen people. Bulerias read off the people. He said 'The following people will be chosen to come with Smart-Tech and I, into the lethal Town Dump swamp, and wind the cure to heal the Great Bell Tree. The chosen people are: OddCrazyMe, Koehler..... the list read on..... LordHappy.... and on........ Justin125 and UltraByte.'. I looked around..... what the-?!?!?!??!? There were only 9 people left here.... I was one of the 9!?!?!?!!!!! I yelled 'Bulerias!!! Did you forget me? I mean, I am experienced. I defeated, SPORGE, and you even choose him on the list, and destroyed the Clan of V, and its head demon! I did a bunch of stuff, and turning Darkwood Forest, to WhiteWood Forest too!!! I was even the chosen good guy, with all that equipment!!!'. Bulerias ignored me and ZELDAFREAK, the sage, opened the gate for them leading there. There were 4 gates leading out of TBT, 1 to the Town Dump, another to WhiteWood, and 2 to the rest of the world. These were guarded daily by sages. I wandered around and came across FangHorn. I asked 'I have this question, if your really a fairy, then why did you have to turn me into a gnome to complete my wish?'. FangHorn gave a s****** and said 'Your stupid, aren't you??? A _real_ fairy, could do that simply, but I am a imp. Like a demon. I like to cause mischef. And since when did you hear a fairy called FangHorn? I don't think so.'. He rushed away, laughing hard. I was gaining my human appearance back too, losing my shadow appearance. I headed to STORMTROOPER8888, the Head Admim, who always stayed behind, and wasn't killed by the Clan of V, just tortured. I knocked on his tree door, and he came and smiled. He said 'Yes? What do you need? You are a great benefit. Saving our skins.'. I asked 'Yes, but it is just that. I do that, but now Smart_Tech and Bulerias are shunning me, even after brining them back to life....'. He said simply, 'Well, you saving them is just making fun of their great powers, just being saved by someone at the lowest of power, just someone normal. But.... I'm still on your side. Here, (he scribbled down his signature and gave it to me on parchment) take this to ZELDAFREAK, and give it to confirm your entrance, to the Town Dump, but be wary of whats in there.'. I rushed there and ZELDAFREAK nodded.... and it was in I go.... alone... with a simple hook... by my self. Dragons were flying in the sky, and shadows moved in the muck of the swamp pools..... this wasn't going to be easy at all.


----------



## Micah (May 12, 2006)

I'm a chosen one!   I take what I said back; _that_ is the best chapter so far in the series!


----------



## Kyle (May 12, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 3

The Town Dump</big>

As I took a step forward watching things that were in the pools, I heard rumbles in the ground and screams. I walked ahead on mounds coming out of muck pools and moved forward. I was in bigger trouble than ever because even though I just got in.... the mounds kept sinking and rising from muck, like the backs of monsters..... that might be possible. And the gate to TBT was very far away. This place was infested with dragons..... when I thought the Dragons were only in the western lands of TBT... I headed on looking for the blue tree STORM added to my paper to look for and take 8 branches off of. There were several blue trees.... but when up close, they were purple, and what shivered my spine was that bugs were inside them, chewing away the trees... then I looked horror-struck ahead as a gigantic Butterfly and Beetle were at war...... and I saw to my very utmost horror.... that the members of the group that were chosen to go into the Town Dump were smack dab in the middle of the war!!!!!!! Oh no! What was I going to do. This hook lost all its power because the demon who supplied its power was destroyed AND I was getting my human traits back. As a last thought..... I stepped on a beetle on a purple tree. I clap a butterfly in my hands too.... -gulp- all their heads turned towards me, and it all turned into a nightmare. I hated bugs with emotion, and several were chasing me. I ran as mounds rose and some beetles drowned, and the butterflies were still on me. I saw Trifroce3force casting freezing spells, and OddCrazyMe throwing several shurikens at the butterflies, sawing off wings, and I had to dodge some too. LordHappy, rubbed his hat and a becan of light came and blinded all the bugs in water. Only the Queen Butterfly and Beetle remaind. Then.... in my worst horror... I got webbed up.... even worse than all.... it was a King Spider with a spider herd!!!!!!!!!! I wriggled but no use... a King Fly... very hidieous came to fight the gang of TBT members.... many yelled in pain, as a heard followed them. I passed out in cold sweat....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I woke up in panic. I screamed the loudest in my life, pleeing for freedom, but spiders just made scraches. Then all sorts of bugs came, I yelled even more. I said under my breath 'I wish I was back at TBT, please, please, please!'. It was hopeless. Then.... a guy came along. He said 'I am the God of Bugs or I call insects. I have brought you here for your crime. You squished my wife.'. I said 'A butterfly is your wife??? Your nuts, man!'. He said 'Don't talk about my dear Rose like that, fiend! You have a problem with insects, fiend, coming into my kingdom?'. I yelled 'Yes, and if you don't let me go (half-crying) I will.....err...-sob-.....umm.....'. The God said 'Pathetic human! You take what we do for ease. Bees make you honey!'. I said 'We don't reall need goney that bad, besides, you give us misquito bites, bee stings, ants steal from us, and flies get in our fase, idiot jerk! I hope you can die in a hole, surrounded by dragons, never to escape, and scorhed to the bone!!!!'. Then... all the bugs stampeded out and ran for cover and the God vanished. I was relived and got down from the wall I was on. I said in a empty room 'Was it something I said?'. I left and the TBT members were shoken up. One person said 'They came out of nowhere, man......!'. UltraByte said 'How'd you make those bugs go away???'. I said 'I said something about Dragons. Justin125 said 'Of course! Bugs hate Dragons! Thats why in the real world they are extinct, because giant bugs, remarkably, destroyed all the dragons except the Komodo Dragon... thats why there are more bugs there. I read it in the book.'. I questioned and pondered why did the bugs live in a place with dragons all over and I heard someone say 'Wonder why those beetles and butterflies were fighting when they are at war with Dragons.'. Thats my answer. I told everyone else I would go by my self and they can go on their own and I would send out a call if I found the blue tree, and for them to head back. They agreed. I walked off alone and saw mysteriously.... a shadow of a monkey in the distance. I chased it, up this tree.... but it wasn't a ordinary monkey at all...


----------



## Fanghorn (May 12, 2006)

wow....these are good.


----------



## Kyle (May 25, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 4

The Skull Staff</big>

The monkey tried a jump at me... but it had horns! It was the like a unholy monkey!!! It went right through me though, only leaving behind a book, with a skull on it, and blood-red jewels on it. I read it and it said.... nothing. There was only 1 page in the middle that said 'Text is invisable to all, but the Skull Staff will reveal its secrets of power, magic, and horror. The Skull Staff is also the only thing that can destroy the Unholy Monkey... it can turn the most good of anybody to a evil betrayal......

you have fell for the trap...

Then, the book set on fire, and the Unholy Monkey came out of its fire, and jump on me, and gave me a scratch... I fell into a sleep.... a unpleasant sleep.....

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~A Dream~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was in the middle of a burning corn field where a well was in sight at a opening. I looked down and it look as if I was being sucked into it. I was. I fell at the bottom, and a stranger held out a hand and I grabbed it...... and I woke up.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I got up and had a urge to kill, and and destroying crave! Then in my hands... I was holding the Skull Staff. I picked up the book again, and the jewels turned purple and it had endless pages... full of grand knowlege to waste your life in front of. Then.. I saw TBT Group. I gave a evil smirk and sent a black fireball their way... on purpose.


----------



## Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 (May 25, 2006)

How did you know about the Dragon-Insect Wars? Have you been taking peeks at the History Book of the Dragonian Empire?


----------



## Kyle (May 25, 2006)

Smart_Tech_Dragon_15 said:
			
		

> How did you know about the Dragon-Insect Wars? Have you been taking peeks at the History Book of the Dragonian Empire?


  

I'm a Bookworm, what can I say?    
^_^


----------



## Kyle (May 28, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 5

Betrayal</big>

And it landed.... the place that was targeted was now nothing more than a smoldering pile of ashes, and only some people escaped. But then, I came over to myself. I thought 'What did I do?!!? I possibly killed a innocent group of people?!!? I'm.... a criminal now!!! But.... I still... urge to KILL!!!'. I knew that killing was wrong but I will have to do it for now, because I am a criminal. Smart_Tech_Dragon15 flew over ponds of muck and flew over to me, put his foot on my chest landing me to the ground and said angrily 'You just killed members! What are you thinking?!?!?!!!'. I said 'I'm thinking you better get your foot of me before I do something terrible like -'. Then Bulerias came over and said 'Kolvo! You don't say that sort of stuff to anyone, espically staff, I will add a warn to your log, even though I stopped you from saying it -' I said quickly 'You can't control me anymore! You've controlled us members for too long, TOO LONG! I will show you what it is like for once.. to be controlled, for I have the Skull Staff! AHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHA!!'. I flew at them at remarkable speeds, missing every time. I got scorced, but I lodged a ice block in STD15's throat, preventing him to breathe fire for a short time. Bulerias was fast. I was faster. I shifted my Stff into a Boomerang with dark magic and set it on fire, throwing it at Bulerias, then STD15. But then, something more powerful than I could ever get happened. Bulerias charged up to a bright red, then blue, then electric blue, then rushed at me! I was flying....flying......awaaaaayyyy......


----------



## Triforce3force (May 30, 2006)

*reads story* 

Man! This has come a long way!  Good job!    
^_^			 

Now put more of me in it!  :lol:


----------



## Kyle (Jun 11, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 6

The Twilight Tomb</big>

I woke up, after 5 hours, at a tropical island. I remember this place.... Yoshi's Island! The first place I went away from TBT... but despair and the scent of murder in the air. I saw a village on fire and ran down to hurry there. Everyone; every Yoshi: dead. But then I saw in a cage... a shining monkey. It glowed like gold... I thought, maybe I could sell it... for 888 billion bells!!! I waved my Skull Staff and summoned 2 demons to kill the people guarding the cage, and they were eaten, then the demons bowed to me and vanished. I turned the cage to ice, then smashed it with a kick, and grabbed the monkey before it could run. But then... I fell to the ground... the Skull Staff vanishing...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I woke up in the middle of a tomb where it looked like it belonged to a king. In the middle was a golden orange tomb. But, I didn't want to plunder its riches... I turned back into a good guy! I opened the tomb to see what was inside, and there were dusty old robes and a sword made of Saphire, the king was holding... but I felt a cold hand on my shoulder... the hairs on me were rising..


----------



## Kyle (Jun 13, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 6

The Twilight King</big>

A hearty voice said 'Kyle! We meet, atlast! My alas... your down than ever...'. I looked over my shoulder and saw a man in crimson, burgundy, and tangerine robes, with a staff of what looked like it was made of bronze, and had the the sun and moon circling it, like a clock. He said 'Well.. I haven't introduced myself, for I am, the TwilightKing. I control the pass of Daylight and Night. Without the king, me, mortals could control it at anytime, for bandits would rob at anytime, summer would sink into nighttime always, and I would not be able to save the world one day, and today is that day, for you will acomplish it, as prophecy says it would! You will save the world once more, yes yes, tiresome, but you can relax when your dead. (   
:blink:			 ) I brought you here, because of certain things. I will explain to you what is happening at TBT. The Staff has locked the gate to The Town Dump, thinking you are in it, and waiting for you to die. But you aren't there are you? They thought you would land again in the Town Dump, because no other exits were found, but somehow, you escaped. Anyway, your tree is on fire, with all your belongings. They marked you as banned, so you are not welcome. You are now a Outlaw. They are not important anymore, yes yes. Anyway, I have suspecting, that the Holy Monkey is in danger. She is a great benefit, because, she holds all holiness on Earth, and goodness. The Unholy Monkey plans to kill her. The demon you killed a few months ago, gave all its power to the Unholy Monkey to finish you off, and destroy all good, hating it, because it was the cause of its banishment. I present you... a great weapon. You will use this, and its armor, to defeat this evil, but it will be harder, than any other thing you did, even the demon, because it combined its power with another, too. Open the chest over there, for the things I wish you to have.'. The TwilightKing was huffing and puffing after the long talk, and I marched over to the chest. It was Topaz......and I saw in it when I opened it, I saw the best equipment ever, even better than all before it!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 23, 2006)

Eh eh. Does anyone care about this story anymore???? I think I should lock it.


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Eh eh. Does anyone care about this story anymore???? I think I should lock it.


 I SAY NO TO THY! You keep making these or else!


----------



## Kyle (Jun 23, 2006)

Nobody reads it though. I think I should just make a last chapter with everyone dying because Jigglypuff turned into Godzilla and eats us, but then the world gets sucked in a black hole...


----------



## JJRamone2 (Jun 23, 2006)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Nobody reads it though. I think I should just make a last chapter with everyone dying because Jigglypuff turned into Godzilla and eats us, but then the world gets sucked in a black hole...


 that would phail, x3


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 23, 2006)

They're too long, or at least make them look shorter by splitting the big paragraphs into littler ones.


----------



## Micah (Jun 24, 2006)

It needs more Koehler lol


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 24, 2006)

PKMNMasterSamus said:
			
		

> They're too long, or at least make them look shorter by splitting the big paragraphs into littler ones.


 Too long?  Wooah, boy, if this is long, you haven't seen anything yet.

*coughmyfanficcough*


----------



## Tennis=Life (Jun 24, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> PKMNMasterSamus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I have <_<....along time ago, before I joined TBT I would look around...and then Darth showed me your fanfic.  Wow, was that long <_< I  think I read the first paragraph .


----------



## Kyle (Jun 24, 2006)

These are LONG?!?!?!?! Thats insane.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 4, 2006)

<big><big><big>Chapter 7

The Portal of Time</big>

It was.. the same things I was wearing! A mirror.... I looked back at the King and he said 'You don't need fancy equipment!!!'. I sighed and was thinking if he lost his brain. 'Okay... But I am just a regular person. I have no background features to save me. I'm not at all athletic. Nor even have strength. I'm fast. I posess some magic, because of my ancestors were warlocks, but thats it. I shuffled off to the chest. The King said 'Exactly... I will tell you why. I can take you back in time. The chest is a portal. It will take you back in time. All you need to do, is pervent yourself from losing your valueabes! Just step in...'. I stepped in the chest, and I felt like I was melting........


----------



## Justin (Aug 12, 2006)

It needs more Justin too!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 3, 2006)

I've stopped writing the story.....


----------

